# Info par produktiem >  Detaļu analogi.?

## timmijss

Sveiki.
Vajadzetu uzinat dažu detaļu musdienu analogus, tapec varbut kads no jums man varetu palīdžēt.
Tātad.
diodei: КД105Б
стабилитрон Д 817В (82 В)
стабилитрон Д 817Б (68 В)
тиристор КУ201И

Piedodiet ka krieviski, nezinu tīri precīzu tūlkojumu.
Paldies iepriekš.

----------


## GuntisK

Nu tiristors Timmij arī paliek tiristors. Stabilitronus skaties sadaļās kur rakstīts Zenera diodes-analogus skaties pēc elementa jaudas un stabilizācijas sprieguma- tavā gadījumā 82 un 68v. Labāk pasaki kas par shēmu ko liec kopā.  ::

----------


## Didzis

КД105Б ir tāds mēsls, ka tās vietā var likt praktiski visas diodes(gandrīz visas) un būs labāk par orģinālu. Tiristors arī Āfrikā ir tiristors, ka tik strāvu un spriegumu tur, bet stabilitronu ar vajadzīgo spriegumu var salasīt no vairākiem mazāka sprieguma stabilitroniem. Šitām lietām vajag pieiet radoši.

----------


## timmijss

>>>GuntisK 
Tas ir komutators (КЭТ-1)Mocim. Bezkontaktu aizdedzei.

----------


## GuntisK

Ar tiem KET mūždien ir problēmas. "MINSK" motocikls vai ne? Reku būs shēma tava moča aizdedzei- http://www.ranock.com/show_notes.php?id=159  . KY201 vietā labāk liec piem tādu : BT151/800R  vai līdzīgu. Diodes arī viennozīmīgi liec labākas, šeit derēs 1N4007. Д817Б vietā liec BZX83C068 (http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... ucts_id=40), Д817B vietā- BZX83C082 (http://www.argus.lv/product_info.php?cP ... ucts_id=48). Labāk izprojektē plati par jaunu (sarežģīta tur nav nekā  ::  ) un samontē visu tā smuki-un kalpos ilgāk nekā oriģināls.  ::

----------


## timmijss

Paldies >GuntimK< par palīdzību un to shēmiņu.
Biju domajis salabot orginalo, bet tagad gan jataisa smuki jauna.

P.S.>GuntimK<---Jā un motocikls "Minsk"

----------


## timmijss

Zinu, ka mans jautajums varetu būt muļķīs, bet vai tajā shema var likt Polipropilēna kondensātorus/ vai Poliestera kondensātorus.???


Paldies.

----------


## GuntisK

Droši vien ka var. Nav jau tur tik liela strāva. Galvenais jau skaties spriegumu un kapacitāti. Visam vajadzētu būt ok.   ::  Oriģinālā cik es atceros bija MBM tipa metāl-papīra kondiķi.

----------


## timmijss

Nu tad tik sameklesu istos un liksu kopa.
Vēlreiz paldies.

----------


## GuntisK

A plati jau sataisīji?

----------


## alert62527

Kādas diodes būtu analogas кд209?

----------

